# Honda 300 no compression



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a honda 300 today and it has no compression and a slipping sound like a stripped gear or a chain slipping in the engine any ideas on the problem also need some plastics if anyone has any for it


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tear down the top end, I bet you'll find the problem fairly quickly.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

That's what I thought


----------

